# Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten



## Daywalker155 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
leider habe ich hier in der Nähe keinen Fox Rage Händler wo ich mal paar Ruten anfassen könnte.
Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Ruten gemacht und könnte was zur Verarbeitung und Qualität sagen?
Wie ist das Preis/Leistung‘s Verhältnis?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Marius


----------



## Zepfi (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Die Verarbeitung der Ruten ist einfach super und vorallem das Preis/Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist kaum zu schlagen.

Bei den Ruten ist eigendlich nur zu beachten das das WG immer um einiges höher ist als angegeben ansonsten wirst du kaum was finden das besser ist ohne gleich 100 Euro mehr dafür auszugeben


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Kann mich dem anschließen, sind gute Ruten zu einem guten Preis. Habe selber eine Fox Rage Spin M270 mit 20-50g WG und das ist eine gute Zanderrute für den Rhein. Die Aufladung ist super und die dadurch resultierenden Wurfweiten auf sehr gut. Wann der Gufi am Grund ankommt spürt man auch deutlich.


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Ich hab die US Finesse von Fox Rage und bin damit sehr zufrieden .


----------



## Daywalker155 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Bis jetzt ja echt nur gutes.
Wundert mich umso mehr das die Ruten kaum empfohlen werden (hier im AB).


----------



## Stefan660 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Habe eine 30-60g Jerkrute, ist nur zu empfehlen. Für das Geld kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Steinbuttt (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung der Ruten ist einfach super und vorallem das Preis/Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist kaum zu schlagen.


 

... dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!:m#6

Ich habe davon die JIG, die leichte V-JIG (Trigger) und die DROP SHOT und bin total zufrieden!#6

Hier bekommt man "viel Rute" zu einen echt fairen Preis und optisch machen die mMn auch noch was her!#6

Werde mir demnächst noch die schwerere V-JIG (Trigger) und die US-FINESSE zulegen!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Bei mir wird es noch die Terminator Big Bait Spin fürs Waller angeln


----------



## xAlex (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Habe neulich eine in der M-Klasse Hand gehabt. Fühlt sich deutlich besser an als meine Daiwa Infinity.
Wenn FOX so weiter macht, wird das in der Raubfischerei auch der Standart sein!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Es gibt beim Angeln keinen Standard und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Maquard (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Also ich habe die LM in 2,4m für´s "leichte" Spinnfischen und die H in 2,7m für die etwas kräftigeren Geschütze und bin super zufrieden damit!

Und an der LM 2,4m macht selbst der 30ger Barsch noch Spass und nen 90ger Hecht wird da ne richtig schöne Herausforderung!
Zumindest fühlte sich dieser trotz Winterträgheit noch echt hardcore an! 

Denke das sie nicht so oft empfohlen wird ist, da die Ruten vom Preis her doch höher sind als manch andere und halt meisst die Einstellung *Geiz ist geil vorherrsch*, aber ich finde die Ruten vom Preis / Leistungsverhältniss echt hammer!

Vorallem finde ich das sie sehr sauber verarbeitet sind!

Zumal ich lieber mal nen 10er mehr in die Hand nehme und dafür was dauerhafteres habe als das ich 2x Kaufe und dann unterm Schnitt mehr ausgebe.


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

ich hab die jig 270 5-45g für den rhein mit einer fireblood und stella    top kombo für die zander watter hab ich auch schon gezogen


----------



## 1Fisherman (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ich hab die US Finesse von Fox Rage und bin damit sehr zufrieden .



#2
...:m


----------



## Daywalker155 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Hallo,
ich bedanke mich für eure Beiträge.
Hört sich alles ganz gut an

Gruß Marius


----------



## Shadpoker (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Wie stehts um die Feinfühligkeit?

Sprich im unteren Preissegment?


----------



## Allround Angla (25. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Reicht die 270 bis 50g wg für zander und hecht mit 13cm gufis? mag an weihern und flüssen fischen

danke und lg#h


----------



## zorra (25. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Reicht die 270 bis 50g wg für zander und hecht mit 13cm gufis? mag an weihern und flüssen fischen
> 
> danke und lg#h


...ja...wenn du Stillwasser und leichtes flieswasser hast reicht evtl.auch die 10-40gr...ich fische die 50ger teilweise am Rhein....als reine Jig-Faulenzerrute Kopflastig musste dann austarieren...für das Geld gute Rute.
gr.zorra


----------



## Allround Angla (25. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

währ ne 40g wg black pearl von sportex in 270 bessrer?


----------



## Besorger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

ich hab 2 jahre eine fox rage jig 270 gefischt am rhein hat 3 waller ausgehalten über 150m und dicke zander 80er zettis machen richtigen bock weite wurfweite   aber zur WG angaben die hat 5-45g ich fisch damit maximal 20g am 12.5cm gufi


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Der 12,5er Gufi wiegt dann nochmal 20g und somit bist du bei 40g...


----------



## magic.j (27. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Hi Leute,

Hab mir vor kurzem die twitch-Bar aus der pro Serie gekauft (zwar recht teuer),aber der Stock ist einfach nur Bombe.fische ne Quantum smoke dazu.der erste 80er Hecht wurde damit auch schon gelandet und kein Problem,das Ding macht Spaß.aber die 8-36g wg kannst Knicken fällt stärker aus.14er zalt kein Thema.

MfG
Joe


----------



## Riesenangler (28. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Ich besitze eine Rage Twitch-Spin und bin damit sehr zufrieden . Das preis-Leistungs verhältniss ist echt super . Habe für die rute damals etwa 65 Eus bezahlt. Die vearbeitung ist top selbst in den unteren preisklassen gibt es nach meiner Ansicht nichts zu meckern. Nur mit dem wurfgewicht scheinen sie es nicht so genau zu nehmen. Bei mir steht da 7-35 gramm. Aber unter zehn gramm geht es eher bescheiden mit dem Werfen. Dafür ist der Stock einfach zu hart um sich bei solch leichten gewicht ordentlich Aufzuladen. Ansonsten Kaufempfehlung. Ich werde mir im frühjahr noch eine holen.:m


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

1x fireball
1x v-jig 14-35gr
1x h-spin 2,70m 30-100gr
1x finesse 2,70m "7-28gr"
1x shadhammer 2,10m 42-124gr

alles geile ruten,bei denen jeder anfasser direkt zu spüren ist.die blanks sind knallhart,sehr schnell.
bin kein markenfetischist,habe sonst nix von fox,aber die ruten haben es mir voll angetan.
qualität für den preis=unschlagbar!!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## magic.j (28. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Fox Rage Ruten*

Hi,

Das stimmt bretthart und spürst echt alles.naja meine hat 300 gekostet aber jeden Cent Wert.brauch für die Multi nur noch ne 2.7m zum jiggen.
Hab die Terminator Big bait auch schon in den Händen gehabt,auch sehr geil,Kumpel fischt die.

MfG
Joe


----------

